# Question about selling scrap



## nebraskadad (Jan 14, 2008)

I have an auction listing on EBay for about 12 and 1/4 lbs of junk I've collected over the years, I was head up about attempting to recover it my self, but time is a problem with teens around. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200192198540&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

Maybe someone can give me a rough idea of value? 

Is there any information I should add to this so the recycling gurus understand what is in the containers? I know at one time I knocked many CPU's apart with the intent of putting them in AR. I've never gotten around to it. Much of the stuff I bought on ebay when gold was around $450. now with AU sitting at $900, I could use the cash to pay down some debt. 

Any insights (or questions) appreciated..


----------

